# Brinta



## FreeThinker (Apr 18, 2007)

I love this stuff.







I just had a bowl of it.

It's flakes of whole grain (wheat, I think) that you add to hot milk.

Well, you can supposedly add it to cold milk...or water...

...so you add it to hot milk.

Totally unsweetened.

I sprinkle white sugar on top, eat off the top layer (I make it pretty thick), and repeat the process until it's done. I've tried mixing the sugar through, but I find this method uses less sugar, yet tastes sweeter.


Brinta's ingredients:

99.5% cooked whole wheat
0.5% salt




Nice and filling. :eat2:

Anyone else know of this? Jes? Jay? Eclectic Girl? (It's a Dutch thing)


Also, is there a comparable North American product?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

I belive the American version is good ol' Cream of Wheat!! 

View attachment creamofwheat.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2007)

I tried Cream Of Wheat, but it's all pasty and shiny-like.

I don't really know how to describe the taste or texture of Brinta...but it isn't creamy, or lumpy, or chewy, which I found to be the case with Cream Of Wheat.

I appreciate your input, though!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2007)

My girlfriend pointed out the big difference between Brinta and Cream of Wheat:

Both are wheat, but Brinta is pre-cooked.



Seriously, is there _no_ North American equivalent?



Oh, well.



For those of you who have had Brinta, what do you put on top of or into it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

I was going to guess Cream of Wheat too... or Maypo.

When I make CoW, I like to add cold milk, some cinnamon, brown sugar, and butter.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I was going to guess Cream of Wheat too... or Maypo.
> 
> When I make CoW, I like to add cold milk, some cinnamon, brown sugar, and butter.



Totally with you on the butter in the Cream of Wheat thing, Fuzzy!

Is the cold milk just to cool it down enough to eat it right away, or is there something about adding it cold, afterwards, that changes the texture (other than just thinning it)?


I've never heard of Maypo...I suspect it isn't sold here.


----------



## Friday (Apr 20, 2007)

You might try Malt-O-Meal. It's not the same as Cream of Wheat.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I was going to guess Cream of Wheat too... or Maypo.
> 
> When I make CoW, I like to add cold milk, some cinnamon, brown sugar, and butter.



I had originally thought of Maypo too but upon researching, found that Maypo is oats not wheat!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I love this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if Brinta can be gotten in the U.S., everything else can!!


----------



## Brandi (Apr 20, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I tried Cream Of Wheat, but it's all pasty and shiny-like.
> 
> I don't really know how to describe the taste or texture of Brinta...but it isn't creamy, or lumpy, or chewy, which I found to be the case with Cream Of Wheat.
> 
> I appreciate your input, though!




You didn't make the cream of wheat correctly, if it's lumpy, chewy


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2007)

free, there's this thing my mother used to make--her family at least. Cement pudding with berry juice. 

and it's literally a pudding that's all firm and you delve into it...it's farina, i guess? i don't know. But I always beg her to make it and she can't replicate it here. It's not the sort of thing anyone would think tastes good, but I swear, it sends me.

my dutch brekkies were always bread-related, so I don't know that I've had brinta. Will look for it now, though.

For anyone who thinks this sounds boring, a funny story.

Years back, i had a friend who bemoaned the lack of craziness on my palate. I really6 don't like spicy things, sadly. Anyway, he always bitched about it, and then one day he says to me: My god, I never understood the N. European palate 'til yesterday, when I happened to run across a dutch cookbook! The craziest/wackiest thing in there was an open faced sandwich with an egg on it! NO WONDER!

hahahaha. How funny, and on-target, is that? I mean, sure, we have rijstafel, but I can't eat that for obvious reaons. Like, some bami or nasi goreng ok, but the rest? No.

But I could have an uitsmijter right now!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 20, 2007)

I've never heard of Brinta, but if it's anything like grits, I'm for it! I love my grits with salt, pepper and a busted over easy egg on top.

I use to eat Malt O' Meal as a kid. I loved the chocolate flavor! :eat2:


----------



## Friday (Apr 20, 2007)

> I use to eat Malt O' Meal as a kid. I loved the chocolate flavor!



My Sis stills love s the chocolate flavor and it's not an easy thing to find, I've looked!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 20, 2007)

There's an online shop called The Dutch Grocery that sells it. I just Googled 'brinta' and _voila!_(or the Dutch equivalent).


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2007)

i asked my mom about it and she said: Oh, yeah...that stuff's for kids!

Hmmn. So, i guess you're 9, Free.

Then I asked if I'd ever had it. She said no, but that she'd brought it back from holland in the early years. And i said: did you make it for me and [brother]? And she said: no, I probably saved it for myself b/c I didn't want to share!

And then she said: Oh, and we had dinner at Piet and Riet's last night and Piet had just gotten a shipment of 2 boxes from his niece in holland.

Piet is in his 70s.

For kids? My ass.

Parents, these days! There's nothing like it apparently, so I think you'd better just keep importing it, son.

The stuff i'm thinking of is...grismaal. Right? Is that what it's called? Oh, and a shoutout to choc. malt-o-meal!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know why, but having someone else who knows (and can correctly spell) the dishes I associate with family makes me all mushy inside. Not to mention - I have an Om Piet and Tante Riet!

Never had Brinta, Freeth. My mom was not a fan of hot breakfasts (although she loved omelettes for dinner). I'm intrigued (and hungry) enough to include it in my next import order, though. I will follow your sugar layering instructions.  

My family used to make vla with currant juice on it - currants are in and on everything over there. I am now craving thin sliced Gouda on krentenbollen, thanks to you! Although an uitsmijter wouldn't go amiss, either.

I like only certain kinds of spicy, myself. I'm in heaven at a rijstafel, even if I do tend towards the milder peanutty dishes. Love the nasi and bami, too - I remember my favorite aunt making it when I was a kid. She also set the dining room table on fire with a fondue pot once - dinners with her were always exciting...

Here's one for you: who has a bottle of maggi in their fridge?

ETA: Think I found your pudding, babe: Greismeelpudding met bessensap
http://www.godutch.com/windmill/recipeItem.asp?id=10


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> There's nothing like it apparently, so I think you'd better just keep importing it, son.



Oh, getting it isn't a problem. I've been to about 5 specialty stores and one supermarket that carry it.

I just wanted to know if I could find a North American-made version. Y'know, support our farmers and all that...well, and I thought a domestic product might be cheaper, too (although $3.30 a box isn't all that bad). Just my Dutch frugality showing through...


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 23, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Here's one for you: who has a bottle of maggi in their fridge?



Maggi rocks!

I've also got a bottle of curry ketchup in there.


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2007)

haha. I have calve frietsaus!

but kaas on a krentenbol? that's crazy! 

my favorite cheese is one i call: Oma kaas met piccies: (piccies being...shoot. what are they in english? tiny little things. specks?) It's the jonge belagen kaas met komijne/cumid. OH HOLY SWEET JESUS. Just the thought of it is enough to make me cry.

I will look up your greismeel stuff, lady! thanks!

mom is off to the mothership tomorrow. again. Sadly, KLM cancelled her plane! They've rerouted her with a stop inbetween. What a drag.

ps: piet and riet, too?! man.

pps: i'm thinking the 4 of us need to have our own board here. and we'll call it...THE COOL ONES. Or THE SEXY ONES. you know, something descriptive!


----------



## Jes (Apr 25, 2007)

TOTAL hijack, but y['all have to go see Zwartboek. It came out here on Friday and I went to see it Sat afternoon.

it is QUITE something.

the old hollywood feel, an edge-of-your-seat story, nudity. What is not to love?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 25, 2007)

Since this seems to have turned into a Dutch food thread (or, more accurately, a "COOL N SEXY PPLZ THR34D", as per Jes), I'll just mention this:

I stopped at a Dutch store today, and bought stroopwafelen.

As usual, I bought two packs...One to share with my girlfriend, the other to keep me from eating the first one.

Yep, a pack of 8, gone within 15 minutes. :eat2:


No regrets.



Oh, yes...a picture for those of you who have no idea what these things are (2 thin cookie-like wafers, with sweet, sticky goo in between. Stroopwafel translates to Syrup Waffle):


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> but kaas on a krentenbol? that's crazy!


I know, I always thought it was weird, too - the savory of the cheese with the sweetness of the currants. But that's what always got packed in the little sacks of road food my relatives always sent with us on the way home.



Jes said:


> my favorite cheese is one i call: Oma kaas met piccies: (piccies being...shoot. what are they in english? tiny little things. specks?) It's the jonge belagen kaas met komijne/cumid. OH HOLY SWEET JESUS. Just the thought of it is enough to make me cry.


I don't know what komijne/cumid is. Is it caraway seeds? 'Cause I love me some spiced Leyden, yes I do...




FreeThinker said:


> I stopped at a Dutch store today, and bought stroopwafelen.


Love. Them. They used to be my *second* favorite cookie (after holiday favorite Speculaas). Then I had one from a street vendor in Amsterdam. It was still warm and the sticky-sweet smell of the cooking wafelen hung in the air. It's still one of my peak food memories.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> They used to be my *second* favorite cookie (after holiday favorite Speculaas). Then I had one from a street vendor in Amsterdam. It was still warm and the sticky-sweet smell of the cooking wafelen hung in the air. It's still one of my peak food memories.



Maybe I've been in the Clubhouse too much tonight, where things are very innuendo-laden of late, but I'm finding it difficult to fight the urge to say something about buying warm and sticky stuff from street-vendors in Amsterdam.

Good thing I succeeded! 



Seriously, that must have been so freakin' good. :eat2:



*MAN*, I'm _jealous!_


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Love. Them. They used to be my *second* favorite cookie (after holiday favorite Speculaas). Then I had one from a street vendor in Amsterdam. It was still warm and the sticky-sweet smell of the cooking wafelen hung in the air. It's still one of my peak food memories.



Oh, jeez, I just read it again...it's like _porn_, I tell ya!

For those of you who've never had them...I pity you.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I know, I always thought it was weird, too - the savory of the cheese with the sweetness of the currants. But that's what always got packed in the little sacks of road food my relatives always sent with us on the way home.
> 
> 
> I don't know what komijne/cumid is. Is it caraway seeds? 'Cause I love me some spiced Leyden, yes I do...
> ...



oh dear god, i've never had a fresh one! only made fresh by putting 'em over your tea mug.
ry
ok, i can't spell--you've so had komijne kaas. CUMIN. Not with a D. And N. It is AWESOME. and for some reason, everyone here thinks it's caraway. i don't know why.

didn't i tell this story? for years and years, i thought it was konijne kaas. Which makes sense. cow cheese. goat cheese.

and then like 3 years ago or something, i'm standing doing something and out of the blue i think: YOU CAN'T MILK A RABBIT?!!? (depsite the Fokkers movie). 

so i was thinking and thinking and realized what komijne must translate to!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh dear god, i've never had a fresh one! only made fresh by putting 'em over your tea mug.
> ry
> ok, i can't spell--you've so had komijne kaas. CUMIN. Not with a D. And N. It is AWESOME. and for some reason, everyone here thinks it's caraway. i don't know why.
> 
> ...



Oh, Jes, you do make me smile! That totally sounds like an experience I'd have: standing in line at the grocery store and all of a sudden..."Wait a minute!" I was older than I should have been before I realized that Kenny Rogers was not singing, "You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille/With four hundred children and a crop in the field." What? Sounds like a dire situation to me...

You're so right that authentic Leydsekaas is spiced with cumin seeds - although I've also had some with caraway seeds calling itself Leyden. Less tangy, but still yummy. I use it totally differently than I use Gouda - Leyden isn't melty enough to use for cheesy toast, but it holds up better in sandwiches. Mostly, though, I eat it straight.

I have no doubt that bunny cheese would be awesome, if it existed.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

where the fuck are you getting your cumin seed cheese? 

DON'T TOY WITH ME. I AM WARNING YOU. I WISH I WERE KIDDING.


re: kenny rogers. I was walking down the campus quad one day when i literally STOPPED in mid-step and said: OH MY GOD, it was a CAT. A CAT. That's why she didn't accept PePe Le Pew's advances. SHE WAS A CAT (not a skunk). I'd never put that shit together before. I always thought: I don't get it--for a skunk, he seems attractive and debonair. Why is she always dissing him? What message is that sending us?

Now I see it was just a polemic against interspecies dating!!!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 26, 2007)

Same place I've been getting it since I was a tot: http://www.dereuze.com/pimarket/

I've been going there on pilgrimage whenever I do the holidays with the extended relatives in Grand Rapids. They've expanded into lots of other imported/gourmet foods now, but it's still more Dutch than anything. It's a far cry from the little storefront lined in lace curtains and delft that I was never allowed to touch. They had a little table with a couple of chairs and we always had coffee and a slice of boterkoek after stocking up on grey peas for capucijners, cheese, and rokvlais. And the scary jar of creamed herring that haunted the fridge. We used to go home with a whole wheel of gouda that would last many months.

I believe you can also get spiced Leyden at iGourmet.com.

Just checked - DeReuze's has Brinta, too.  
ETA: and is currently having a 4 for the price of 2 sale on stroopwafelen!


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Same place I've been getting it since I was a tot: http://www.dereuze.com/pimarket/
> 
> I've been going there on pilgrimage whenever I do the holidays with the extended relatives in Grand Rapids. They've expanded into lots of other imported/gourmet foods now, but it's still more Dutch than anything. It's a far cry from the little storefront lined in lace curtains and delft that I was never allowed to touch. They had a little table with a couple of chairs and we always had coffee and a slice of boterkoek after stocking up on grey peas for capucijners, cheese, and rokvlais. And the scary jar of creamed herring that haunted the fridge. We used to go home with a whole wheel of gouda that would last many months.
> 
> ...



ok, but here's the thing--i worry about shipping cheese. how does that go? also, everything i've had (i've had local gouda with cumin--but it's aged 2 years. WAY too long) is old. I want that stuff....it's very sweet, mild, lt. yellow, soft, cumin seeds--not mashed, the whole seeds. 

I don't know if I'm buying that. I know it's jong belagen--but how do i translate that to buy it online? HELP ME.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

the leidse kaas says it's 6.99 for an 18 lbs wheel. Now come on! What?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> the leidse kaas says it's 6.99 for an 18 lbs wheel. Now come on! What?



I know - the site is a little light/vague on the description side. It's $6.99 a pound. Either that or I just ordered 2 wheels of it.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Same place I've been getting it since I was a tot: http://www.dereuze.com/pimarket/
> 
> I've been going there on pilgrimage whenever I do the holidays with the extended relatives in Grand Rapids. They've expanded into lots of other imported/gourmet foods now, but it's still more Dutch than anything. It's a far cry from the little storefront lined in lace curtains and delft that I was never allowed to touch. They had a little table with a couple of chairs and we always had coffee and a slice of boterkoek after stocking up on grey peas for capucijners, cheese, and rokvlais. And the scary jar of creamed herring that haunted the fridge. We used to go home with a whole wheel of gouda that would last many months.
> 
> ...



Yow- imagining the cool and dimply blonde fingers of EclecticGirl typing words in Dutch- it is almost too wonderful.


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah, my fingers only type chopped liver.


Hey, carla--is your stuff the easy-to-slice soft cheese-slicer stuff? god. why can't you just come over and share and then i'll know. I don't want to order and be disappointed. i've lived that hell one time too many. i'm fragile, now.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> yeah, my fingers only type chopped liver.
> 
> 
> Hey, carla--is your stuff the easy-to-slice soft cheese-slicer stuff? god. why can't you just come over and share and then i'll know. I don't want to order and be disappointed. i've lived that hell one time too many. i'm fragile, now.



Jes you comin' to Chicago? That's an awful long haul for me with things as they are... I hope to meet you in person at some point...


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2007)

i have to say that chicago tempts me, in terms of carla (who i have not had the pleasure of meeting) and the events going on there. AND i'm from chicago (the 'burbs) but I plan my trips and vacations and whatnot around personal things and business/professional development and haven't really been able to branch out from that for fat stuff. 

which is a long winded way of saying: nope. though i'm disappointed, this time, that it's a no.

and i feel sorry for you, that you'll be missing my dimples. b/c they're real and they're FANTASTIC.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> i have to say that chicago tempts me, in terms of carla (who i have not had the pleasure of meeting) and the events going on there. AND i'm from chicago (the 'burbs) but I plan my trips and vacations and whatnot around personal things and business/professional development and haven't really been able to branch out from that for fat stuff.
> 
> which is a long winded way of saying: nope. though i'm disappointed, this time, that it's a no.
> 
> and i feel sorry for you, that you'll be missing my dimples. b/c they're real and they're FANTASTIC.



How do you feel about the Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day weekend in Boston (burbs)? I'll definitely be there, and it shouldn't be too hot to leave Pilar alone. Plus, I won't be running everything, so I might actually get a chance to hang out. 

Share the dimples love, kittentits!

Oh, back to cheese - my Leyden tends to be more aged and have a drier/crumblier texture. You might try a young spiced Gouda if you like the softer texture. DeReuze's has one on sale now for $6.25/lb. (I can't guarantee that it has cumin seeds, though).

iGourmet has a Farmhouse Leyden (with cumin) for $10.99/lb. It sounds like it's exactly what you're looking for!


----------



## Jes (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah, i was thinking last night that your leidse is that...nagel cheese. with the giant cloves. 

i want the stuff that essentially as soft as a young gouda, but with full cumin seeds. I'm going to file away your info, carla. thanks.

i have a short road trip planned for the middle of may. see? it's always something. i travel a lot, for work, for fun, for family, and it just never seems to work out to add something else to that just for socializin'. Someday though, i have no doubt that the timing will work out.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope, mine has caraway, not cloves.

Bummer about the timing but, like you said, someday the stars will align!


----------



## idun (Apr 28, 2007)

hahaha this is weird seeing you post about dutch things to eat.
But hell yeah me loves brinta :eat1:
I eat it every day with sugar, when it's hot it's the best but mostly i eat it with cold milk.
I bought it one day with my boyfriend saying how much i loved it but it made me gain like crasy, my boyfriend did'nt believe me haha till he saw it with his own eyes.
Bell's went off , he wanted me to gain waith and now he found a way for me to gain really fast he made me eat 3 / 4 bowls a day...
Trust me that's a little to much brinta for one person  
So now i'm only eating one bowl in the morning


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 4, 2007)

So, my import order just arrived today!

I'm feasting tonight!

I now have an obscene amount of stroopwafelen/almond filled cookies/speculaas/ boterkoek in the house. As well as staples like gouda and spiced leyden, I also got a bami dinner kit, Brinta, fritsaus, shrimp chips, and smoked gouda flavored popcorn.

Happy Dutch girl, right here!


----------



## FreeThinker (May 4, 2007)

Eet smakelijk!


----------



## Jes (May 4, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> So, my import order just arrived today!
> 
> I'm feasting tonight!
> 
> ...



why don't you just hush up?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 4, 2007)

Jes said:


> why don't you just hush up?



And my leyden does have cumin, after all!


----------



## Jes (May 4, 2007)

lady, that's beyond the pale, and we both know it.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 4, 2007)

Jes said:


> lady, that's beyond the pale, and we both know it.



When's your birthday and what's your address. I'm in an extremely happy and generous mood right now!


----------



## Jes (May 4, 2007)

DECEMBER! 

but i have a half birthday on july 29th. but i don't like nail cheese! but i like gouda *puppydog eyes* and drop!!!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 4, 2007)

Jes said:


> DECEMBER!
> 
> but i have a half birthday on july 29th. but i don't like nail cheese! but i like gouda *puppydog eyes* and drop!!!



It's not nagelkaas, I tell you! What's your salt tolerance? Are you a dubbelzout kind of girl?


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

So, tell us, Eclectic Girl, did you like the Brinta?


(Or did I oversell it ? )


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 5, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> So, tell us, Eclectic Girl, did you like the Brinta?
> 
> 
> (Or did I oversell it ? )



Haven't tried it yet. Been too busy with the other stuff. :eat2: 

I'll report back when I have.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 5, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Haven't tried it yet. Been too busy with the other stuff. :eat2:
> 
> I'll report back when I have.



Cool!

I had three bowls of it last night, and I'm about to have some more right now. :eat1:


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> It's not nagelkaas, I tell you! What's your salt tolerance? Are you a dubbelzout kind of girl?



you know what they tell me, now? That dubbelzout isn't sold anymore b/c it's so damned bad for you (and pro bably b/c there's less of a call for it). 

But yes. I can eat it. And like it. I like the salty more than the sweet, probably only b/c sweet is licorice enough to me that it's not unusual like salty is. But dang. Dubbelzout. That takes me back. My mouth is already watering. 

that said, i'll eat it all. 

it's not nagelkaas? i'm not getting it, then. Is it young? Like edam/gouda-ish, springy and moist, with cumin seeds? i'm never sure if i can order cheese for shipping.

talk to me.


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Cool!
> 
> I had three bowls of it last night, and I'm about to have some more right now. :eat1:



are you familiar with the tv program Intervention?

(just go with it, mr. 'i don't watch tv, i sit at home reading Proust by the fire')


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> you know what they tell me, now? That dubbelzout isn't sold anymore b/c it's so damned bad for you (and pro bably b/c there's less of a call for it).
> 
> But yes. I can eat it. And like it. I like the salty more than the sweet, probably only b/c sweet is licorice enough to me that it's not unusual like salty is. But dang. Dubbelzout. That takes me back. My mouth is already watering.
> 
> ...



They have nagelkaas as well, but what I got was youngish (moister than I remember it, actually) and has cumin seeds. They seal the wedges in vacuum-packed plastic wrap and packed it with cold gelpacks, so it arrived in perfect condition.

The shrimp chips and smoked gouda flavored popcorn (yummy!) went first, and the boterkoek followed soon after. I'm just glad I had enough milk in the house. 

Slight issue with the stroopwafles: it was a buy 2, get 2 free sale, so I ordered 4, thinking that the price would be adjusted when they sent it. Nope. I have 8 packages of stroopwafels. I shall endeavor to carry on.  

"They" are wrong - DeReuze has a veritable rainbow (well, black, brown, and white, anyway) of dropjes. Sweet, salty, sweet & salty, dubbelzout; hard, soft; coins, cats, diamonds, logs, pellets, cubes; rolls, bags, tubs, tins. Whatever your little homesick heart desires.


----------



## Jes (May 7, 2007)

DAMNIT!

you know what that means, don't you? I GOT SCAMMED. 

Let us put it this way: I requested DZ drop, and was told 'oh, they don't make those anymore!' 

Who told me so? A family member. A family member who most likely did not want me eating DZ.

Oh, the tangled web....

so wait. You got which cheese exactly, please? and what was the link? I'm very stupid. thanks.


----------



## FreeThinker (May 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> are you familiar with the tv program Intervention?




I could stop any time I like.



*twitches*


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 7, 2007)

Bastards.

I can't stand the stuff myself. My Dad gave me some when I was little - I spat it out and then kept licking my lips like a dog eating peanut butter. My dropje of choice for church was King peppermints. Also loved Mentos long before the ubiquitous ad campaign, but they went too fast to keep you awake for a whole sermon.

Link: http://www.dereuze.com/pimarket/default.asp
Cheese: Leyden Spiced (Deli>Cheese>page 2)
DZ: Candy>Licorice> 5 pages' worth




Jes said:


> DAMNIT!
> 
> you know what that means, don't you? I GOT SCAMMED.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (May 8, 2007)

you make me hungry.

thanks.


mmm. dubbelzout.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 29, 2008)

Mmmm...Brinta.

Off to have some right now. :eat2:


----------

